# Pics Of Your 230/280Rs Garage Loaded.



## Nevadatwosmoke (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a 230rs and was curious if any 230 or 280 owners have any pictures or descriptions of what you carry in your garage just for reference. I'm going to put a dirt bike and two mountain bikes in there. It's also going going to be our dogs room when camping. One more question is it possible to put (2) 12' kayaks inside the trailer? Thanks for your time.
Steven


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's one of mine with our two bikes in there. It's tight, but they fit. The pitbull restraints help because you're not tripping over straps all the time. Can't help you with the kayaks though.
View attachment 3786


----------



## Nevadatwosmoke (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a very clean setup you have there Northern Ninja. Good pics too. I was wondering about the strap situation.


----------

